# Trump lawyer used private Delaware company to pay adult film star



## charley (Jan 18, 2018)

President Trump's personal lawyer Michael Cohen reportedly used a private Delaware company and a pseudonym to get money to an adult film star who had an affair with the president in 2006.​
The Wall Street Journal reported Thursday that Cohen used Essential Consultants LLC, to send a lawyer representing the actress who calls herself Stormy Daniels $130,000 as part of a non-disclosure agreement concerning her relationships with Trump, who has been married to first lady Melania Trump since 2005. Cohen represented the Trump Organization at the time.

"[The sex] was textbook generic," Daniels said. "I actually don't even know why I did it, but I do remember while we were having sex, I was like, 'Please, don't try to pay me.' "

Daniels also told the publication that after the encounter, Trump kept saying: " 'I'm gonna call you, I'm gonna call you. I have to see you again. You're amazing. We have to get you on 'The Apprentice." Later Daniels was informed that Trump does not keep his word, and won't call.​


----------



## Arnold (Jan 18, 2018)

FYI Chuck, Trump was elected POTUS over a year ago, so posting 12 year old tabloid dirt is kind of senseless.


----------



## charley (Jan 18, 2018)

Prince said:


> FYI Chuck, Trump was elected POTUS over a year ago, so posting 12 year old tabloid dirt is kind of senseless.




Geez Rob... this was on the *Megyn Kelly show *just yesterday, remember her from your favorite tv station ?? FOX NEWS !!

... Hope this helps ..    

https://youtu.be/FQ6XdXLKCZI


----------



## Arnold (Jan 18, 2018)

charley said:


> Geez Rob... this was on the *Megyn Kelly show *just yesterday, remember her from your favorite tv station ?? FOX NEWS !!
> 
> ... Hope this helps ..
> 
> https://youtu.be/FQ6XdXLKCZI


----------



## charley (Jan 19, 2018)

Prince said:


>




.... so what are we waiting for now ???   trumps audit still not finished ??  lol  # where are trumpski's federal income taxes ??  

.... oh I forgot... we're waiting for Mexico to pay for the wall ...


----------



## botamico (Jan 19, 2018)

Getting Mexico to pay for a wall is not going to happen. Hell, even if a wall was built,  an underground tunnel will be made in no time.


----------



## T Woods (Jan 19, 2018)

botamico said:


> Getting Mexico to pay for a wall is not going to happen. Hell, even if a wall was built,  an underground tunnel will be made in no time.



They already have tunnels. Fix the broken education system and legalize and tax drugs. Put the cartels out of business with their bunk weed.


----------



## charley (Jan 19, 2018)

botamico said:


> Getting Mexico to pay for a wall is not going to happen. Hell, even if a wall was built,  an underground tunnel will be made in no time.





....  Mexico will never pay for a 'wall of racism'... just another trumpian lie, more bait and switch to get poor white Americans to vote against poor people who happen to be immigrants ...  

... whatever happened to.. Give me your tired, your poor, Your huddled masses yearning to breathe free, The wretched refuse of your teeming shore. Send these, the homeless, tempest-tossed to me, I lift my lamp beside the golden door  ​

.... that had meaning when our ancestors first came here....    under trumpski, only people with money...  #SAD


----------



## botamico (Jan 19, 2018)

Is that Shakespeare Charley? Now that's classic bro. Makes me want to go read Macbeth.


----------



## heckler7 (Jan 19, 2018)

dude the wall is just plain common sense, build it already


----------



## botamico (Jan 19, 2018)

It will be a surprise for a lot of people if the wall is built and a fucking miracle if Mexico pays for it.


----------



## heckler7 (Jan 19, 2018)

botamico said:


> It will be a surprise for a lot of people if the wall is built and a fucking miracle if Mexico pays for it.


Mexico gets a shit ton of money from us thru aid, trade and all the migrant workers who send money home. their economy is gonna take a huge hit. plus with legalizing weed cartels are losing money too


----------



## botamico (Jan 19, 2018)

The cartels will lose money on weed; that's if Trump will calm down Sessions. That dude is a maniac trying to ram his own agenda down everyone's throat because he doesn't like weed. Shit, look at the damage alcohol causes, opiate addiction,  hell, even otc medicine. Can't legalize weed because we'll have a very chill society and Lord forbid, we can't  have that.


----------



## botamico (Jan 19, 2018)

Their heads think a calm society will bring down the economy and bring upon the apocalypse.
#WeNeedLogicAndReason


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 20, 2018)

What smart business man pays off a pornstar? Worked out real well didn't it? Kinda like the rest of his failures.


----------



## Necron_99 (Jan 22, 2018)

charley said:


> ... whatever happened to.. Give me your tired, your poor, Your huddled masses yearning to breathe free, The wretched refuse of your teeming shore. Send these, the homeless, tempest-tossed to me, I lift my lamp beside the golden door  ​
> .... that had meaning when our ancestors first came here....    under trumpski, only people with money...  #SAD



That all went out the window a LONG, LONG time before trump took office.  I used to work in a law office that dealt with immigration issues all the time.  Entitlements and open boarders are incompatible and unsustainable.  That's why every socialized country in the world restricts immigration.  ALL of the them.

Entitlements or open boarders - pick one.  As a society, we decided a long time ago that we were going to be dipping into the public coffers for entitlements.  It is not sustainable to be handing out free cash to every illiterate homeless person from around the globe who arrives on our shores.  When your and my grandparents came here many years ago there were no entitlements.  They had to work or starve to death.  In today's environment, immigration _must_ be restricted.

Now, the following is just my personal opinion but I would love to see open boarders.  Just have to remove entitlements first.

BTW, I'm NOT a trump supporter.  I don't possess the vitriolic hatred for him that some do and I even like some of the things he's done, but when I first heard he was running I said, "Really?  Is this the best we can do?"


----------

